# Family friendly holiday in Ireland



## amh (13 May 2009)

Hi there,

would anyone be able to recommend a place to stay in in Ireland, possibly in Waterford or Cork? We are looking to stay for a week somewhere that has apartments or houses that are linked to a hotel. Ideally we want to be able to have our own space and still be able to use the swimming pool. We would need space for 5 adults and two children as the grandparents are going with us. This could be spread over two houses if need be. We would want something that would be 4 star standard if possible. Really what we want is top class accommodation with a child friendly attitude. I know that it is a lot to ask for but there have to be places out there.

Thanks
amh


----------



## amgd28 (13 May 2009)

Last couple of years, with two young kids (now 1.5 years and 3 years), have spent our holidays in a self catering apt in the Inchydoney hotel. Booked for end June for about 750 for a week in a 2-bed apt. 1000 for a week for a four bed.
The apartments are very spacious, cleaned once a week, and you have the bst views around onto the atlantic. Also have full access to their pool facilities during the stay and if you want to they organise local babysitters for you if you want to get a night out as a couple.

Love it down there, but I'm sure there are lots of other options around particularly with the current oversupply of hotel/tourism accommodation in this country....


----------



## Human_person (13 May 2009)

Hi Amh
As it’s a week I would avoid hotels. The prices would be too much. There are 6 in our family, four kids all under ten yrs and so we cannot go through the normal operators when booking a holiday. Most hotels or apartments in Ire & abroad cater for the “typical family” of two adults & two kids. .
My recommendation for Ireland would be to rent a holiday home for a week. We went to Achill Island last March & had a blast. It had beaches, beautiful scenery and loads of quirky little places to see. 
Year before we went to Quilty in Clare to a small complex of about ten houses. There was also an indoor pool on site & five minutes from Miltown Malbay, Spanish Point etc.
I don’t know if you go to Super Value but they have a getaway programme and you can book holiday homes through them starting from €300 for a week. 
If you know anyone that shops there get him or her to collect the tokens


----------



## amh (13 May 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations,

was thinking about Inchydoney alright. How long would it take to drive to from Kildare say? Would you be able to recommend somewhere to stop to let the kids let off steam and the adults to get something to eat on the way down?

Thanks for the tip about the complex in Quilty. I'll have to look into that one too. Again, would you have any idea how long it would take to drive to and if there are any good places to stop at?

Thanks a million
 Amh


----------



## Mpsox (13 May 2009)

amh said:


> Thanks for the recommendations,
> 
> was thinking about Inchydoney alright. How long would it take to drive to from Kildare say? Would you be able to recommend somewhere to stop to let the kids let off steam and the adults to get something to eat on the way down?
> 
> ...


 
we usually stop at Horse and Jockey, only problem now is with the new road, you seem to get there too quickly. Failing that, couple of good coffee shops in Mitchelstown or the Corbett Court between Mitchelstown and Fermoy(just be careful pulling in and out, it's a notorious black spot)


----------



## Human_person (13 May 2009)

I live in Stradbally, Laois & it took about 3.5 hrs for Quilty and there are plenty of places to stop along the way. Achill took an Ice age but was worth it. Still i'd go for Quilty because you can get a boat trip around Cliffs of Moher, tramp around Connemara, Alliwee caves etc. 
Places for rest stops are Borris in Ossuary, Roscrea & Limerick.


----------



## amgd28 (13 May 2009)

From Kildare you should get to Inchydoney in about 3 hours, and I would recommend a stop in the horse and jockey. You need to watch out for the exit for it though, as with the new motorway it isn't on the main Dublin/Cork road anymore.


----------



## ssm (13 May 2009)

have you tried the dream ireland website?

we have used them lots of times and find it great.  it might give you some ideas.


----------



## amh (15 May 2009)

Thanks for the tip about dream ireland. We went through them to book our holiday to Youghal in july. Going to stay in the Quality Hotel there. Hope it's good. Any reports on it?

amh


----------



## notagardener (22 May 2009)

It's nice but a few miles outside Youghal


----------

